# B&Q clear wash buckets - do these exist?



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi folks,

Not having much luck today in terms of wash buckets. 

Went into Dunelm to get the cheap ones listed on another thread and they hadnt a clue what they were, only then to go into B&Q in Lincoln and ask about the clear ones they are supposed to have - guess what, they hadnt a clue either :tumbleweed:

All they had were orange or black builders buckets. Does anyone know if they still sell these clear ones I keep reading that everybody buys, or am I better off getting some from the CG's group buy?

Cheers.

Noel --


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

group buy


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Topps tiles sell clear ones, they have markings on them for mixing tile adhesive though, but for about a fiver and they are quite tough as well.
10L capacity I think.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

the B&Q ones used to be in the household cleaning isle with all the mops and buckets etc.

I've not bought any for years, but i've noticed they aren't on the DIY.com website anylonger.

I split one of mine the other day too, so i'd be interested in replacing one


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

If you want good quality buckets look no further, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Wash-Buckets-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item230e069d84, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ultimate-Car-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4aa8d10bcd.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Another vote for the CG Group Buy here :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I had 2 of the B&Q ones and AFAIK they have now been discontinued. TBH they're not that good and split very easily. I went back to a colour 16L bucket I got from Wilko, never had a problem with that.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

the ebay ones look good any one tried them for durability ??


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah i have the clear 14ltr B&Q ones with handles, pretty good.


----------



## blod (Nov 6, 2010)

I've got the second ones from ebay and they are good. Nice and strong. Would be better with grit guards though.

Dont fit in my sink too well. Doh!

Blod


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

CTR De said:


> the ebay ones look good any one tried them for durability ??


I have the green set, they are very strong and good for sitting on whilst polishing or doing wheels.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

I use the B&Q plasterers buckets, not cheap at around £8.50 each but they are 25 litres and strong as fook, i can stand on one and i'm around 13 stone. They can be found in the builders section around the plastering gear (obviously  )


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Hoppo32 said:


> I use the B&Q plasterers buckets, not cheap at around £8.50 each but they are 25 litres and strong as fook, i can stand on one and i'm around 13 stone. They can be found in the builders section around the plastering gear (obviously  )


They are 30 litres chap not 25, and yes they are bomb proof, take a grit guard, they are pound for pound the best buckets available . I cant find a picture anywhere, they are a milky white colour with a very strong metal handle.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

will have to venture to b&q to see these plastering buckets,as for B&Q doing clear buckets then no ive not seen them in any of there local to me superstores at all.


----------



## sau98rpe (Apr 21, 2009)

polished bliss do the cleear ones and at about a fiver seem good value! free post too


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

In my opinion, Elite sell the best buckets..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Doesnt really need to be clear, lots of opaque stuff about.


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

Whats up with normal builders buckets?


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

How do you get these big buckets under your sink tap? I dont have the luxury of an outside tap so I'm stuck with the small ones.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Dmac1969 said:


> How do you get these big buckets under your sink tap? I dont have the luxury of an outside tap so I'm stuck with the small ones.


You dont, just use a smaller bucket to fill the bigger bucket :thumb:


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

Hoppo32 said:


> You dont, just use a smaller bucket to fill the bigger bucket :thumb:


I fill mine in the bath lol


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...cket&fh_eds=ß&fh_refview=search&isSearch=true

Anybody used these? There's smaller ones available too. I know the big one is dearer than PB's ones but these are graduated.

I don't need buckets, mine are just dandy - cheap and cheerful ones from the local hardware store yellow with a picture of a car being balanced on them. I was looking for a leafblower and came remembered this thread.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

sau98rpe said:


> polished bliss do the cleear ones and at about a fiver seem good value! free post too


I use a couple of these, they're not round so won't take a grit guard but seem plenty stround enough and opaque so you can see the state of your rinse water :doublesho


----------

